# some pics



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

I have several pics......15 or so I guess on my website of work I have done. In fact all pic on website are of my work.
www.gregmrakichpainting.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like your website man. Real clean  LOL dogs look like a riot too!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the disclaimer under ,"It’s Painting, how hard could that be?"


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I like your website man. Real clean  LOL dogs look like a riot too!


Thanks....my wife did the website for me. She is a marketing director:thumbup:


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the purple and white room. Nice interior.:thumbsup:


----------

